# King Tires?



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone ever hear of these? They have a tire they call mudder thats looks kinda similar to a vampire just wonder ing if anyone knew anything about them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pictures?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

$97 for 27x10, $129 for 27x12 - 6 ply rated








http://www.kingstire.com/images/ATV/KT-107/KT-107.gif


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

strange how they look EXACTLY like vampires.... :thinking:


----------

